# Dean Ionic Bikes



## MarkG2 (Mar 21, 2004)

Anyone have a direct extension for someone at Dean / Ionic? I ordered an Ionic frame around Thanksgiving time with a 2 -3 weeks out answer. I called before Christmas and after leaving several emails and voice mails I got someone on the sales line that said. "Right after the first of the year...."

I've called and left 3 messages this week and have not received a call back even though the answering machine promises a call in 24 hours. I am getting a little bit frustrated. So if someone has a direct extension of someone there that might answer the phone that would be great.

Thanks
Mark


----------



## TACSTS (Feb 4, 2004)

If you're calling and they've still got that automated voicemail thing, press the button for ordering. I think #1 and you should get a real person. I left messages for a bit, and finally they told me that's what I needed to do to get to a real person. Good luck, be sure to post some pics when you get it.


----------



## Ramjm_2000 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Dial option 1*



MarkG2 said:


> Anyone have a direct extension for someone at Dean / Ionic? I ordered an Ionic frame around Thanksgiving time with a 2 -3 weeks out answer. I called before Christmas and after leaving several emails and voice mails I got someone on the sales line that said. "Right after the first of the year...."
> 
> I've called and left 3 messages this week and have not received a call back even though the answering machine promises a call in 24 hours. I am getting a little bit frustrated. So if someone has a direct extension of someone there that might answer the phone that would be great.
> 
> ...


I've never not gotten a person with that option. 

JR


----------



## MarkG2 (Mar 21, 2004)

*Update*

I called yesterday and tried Option 1. I got to speak to Jen. I asked her the status and after a few moments she told me my frame was in paint. 

About 2 hours later I get a call from them asking "What color would you like your frame to be?" hmmm. I ordered a red frame and when I called in late Dec. They asked again what I would like. Again I replied "I would like a red frame..." I asked them if there was anything with my order stating what color I had wnated. No was the answer I got.

I asked if anyone listened to or replied to the option 2 "Order Status" she seemed startled that I had not received a response after leaving 3 messages.

I also asked the normal turn around. After no getting an answer. I told her that I was informed that it would take approx 3 weeks to get the fram I ordered in November. She stammered a bit and blamed it on the holidays. 

I am not normally a PITA about this kind of stuff. However I would rather they told me it would take 8 weeks if its gonna' take 8 weeks. Its not like I need it now. Just tell me straight up when the estimated delivery date is.


----------



## Ramjm_2000 (Jan 29, 2005)

MarkG2 said:


> I called yesterday and tried Option 1. I got to speak to Jen. I asked her the status and after a few moments she told me my frame was in paint.
> 
> About 2 hours later I get a call from them asking "What color would you like your frame to be?" hmmm. I ordered a red frame and when I called in late Dec. They asked again what I would like. Again I replied "I would like a red frame..." I asked them if there was anything with my order stating what color I had wnated. No was the answer I got.
> 
> ...


Any updates? Be sure to post a pic when you get it, the Nemis Foco looks nice!


----------



## Rugby11 (Sep 25, 2003)

*Nemis S3*

I just ordered a Nemis S3 Compact . I made calls to Ionic/Dean for to ask questions and calls were returned promptly every time. I was told 4 to 6 weeks, I was also asked if there was a rush. I told me the sooner the better but no rush as long as I get it by early April. As I have a Airborne Thunderbolt. So far very good service. I'll keep every one updated.


----------



## MarkG2 (Mar 21, 2004)

*Its Here!*

Good Luck on the 4 - 6 weeks. I was told 2 - 3 week and it took nearly 4 months. 

So I open the box with great tripidation. First thing that I notice is the order form has the wrong size on it. The I notice that I asked for a TShirt and I got the wrong one. OK. I measure the frame and it is the size I wanted. Whew..

It looks nice. The welds are pretty clean the paint is nice. The decals are really cool. In all I am really happy. I am in the procress of building it up. 

See Pics of the progress. Once the build is complete Ill post some more pics along with a parts list.


----------



## Rugby11 (Sep 25, 2003)

Mark, 
Very nice. I am hoping John at Dean/Ionic is close on his estimated time for delivery. I'll keep my fingers crossed. Looks like your getting close on you build. Post a ride report when you can.


----------



## Ramjm_2000 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Looks sweet!*

Any updates, I'm dying to know how that tubset rides.


----------



## MarkG2 (Mar 21, 2004)

*Its Done*

So I have completed the build and logged about 75 miles, This is the best riding bike I have owned. She handles well, accelerates quickly, and is a comfy ride. After some more miles I will give more ride impressions. here is a build list for those interested.

Wheelset: DA7800 hubs laced to Mavic Open Pros with Wheelsmith Black double Butted spokes
Casette: DA 12-25 10sp
Front and Rear Derailuers DA7800
Shifting by DA7801 shifters
Crankset: Ritchey WSC compact
BB: DA7800
Headset: Chris King
Stem and Bars: Ritchey WCS OS
Saddle; Fizik Allente
Cages: Stainless Steel
Fork: Easton EC 90SLX
Tires: Bontrager Hard Case 700x23
Tubes: Bontrager XXXLite
Chain: DA 10Speed
Brakes: DA7700 (I got a smokin' Deal!)

Bthroom Scale Weight @ 18lbs

When I take some better pix Ill post another one or two!


----------



## Rugby11 (Sep 25, 2003)

Very nice,
I just spoke to John at Ionic/Dean says a little behind but aiming at about 2 more weeks.
Glad to hear you like the ride.


----------



## Ramjm_2000 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Lookin' Good*

Looks sweet! I'd go for the compact but that's just me, that red looks fast.


----------



## MarkG2 (Mar 21, 2004)

*Got Yer' frame Yet?*

Rugby11 Get your frame yet?

Now that Ive got a bunch o' hundreds of miles on the bike. A couple more impressions. This frame is not as plush as some steel frames I've ridden. For me this is OK. It also accelerates better than most steel Ive ridden. 

Ill let you know moree at the end if the season but so fart I think this is the best road bike I've owned.


----------



## Rugby11 (Sep 25, 2003)

Hi markg2,
Sorry if I did not reply sooner. I was training for a century and with a baby in the house time has been short. No frame yet. In talking to John mostly because they try to go thru tru temper to get the S3 steel rather that henry james to keep the cost reasonable. But that has caused a delay because tru temper does not respond to them as fast because they don't build a lot of the S3 bike yet. I will say this John and Tyler has called to give me updates on the arrival of the steel and then a week later to tell me the build had started. So even though its taken awhile I think they are trying to comunicate better to their customers. Hopefully by the end of July. Then I will post pics.


----------



## MarkG2 (Mar 21, 2004)

*Just Wonderin'*

Rugby11,
When did you finally get your frame? I am thinking about a new steel CX bike. I like my Nemis frame.....Just the run around was not that great.

Mark


----------



## Bikbldr (Mar 31, 2005)

MarkG2 said:


> Rugby11,
> When did you finally get your frame? I am thinking about a new steel CX bike. I like my Nemis frame.....Just the run around was not that great.
> 
> Mark


If you want S3 you might try Curtlo. I have an S3 tubed Curtlo cross bike that I am very happy with. I also have a Dean mtb so I know that they build good stuff too.


----------

